# Kaffee



## Zappaesk (20. Januar 2015)

Jetzt würd mich mal interessieren, ob es hier außer mir noch mehr Leute gibt, die sich mehr oder weniger intensiv mit Kaffee beschäftigen und es ebenfalls leid sind überall die Plörre zu trinken die einem als Kaffee, Espresso o.ä. angeboten wird? Wie trinkt ihr euren Kaffee, wie bereitet ihr in zu?

Ich selber trinke daheim nur Espresso oder Americano zubereitet auf einer ECM Classica II und mahle die Bohnen in meiner Mahlkönig Vario Home optisch, haptisch und geschmacklich wirklich toll!
Im Geschäft geht das frisch mahlen leider nicht, aber auch da entsage ich der Vollautomatenplörre und wir bereiten uns unseren Kaffee in der French Press selber zu. Nicht perfekt, aber trinkbar! (Wenn jemand nen Tipp zu ner Akkumühle hat, dann immer her damit!)


----------



## Tech (20. Januar 2015)

Ich trinke keinen Kaffee... ^^


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Januar 2015)

Niemand ist perfekt


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Januar 2015)

Also wenn Kaffee, dann richtig. Ich trinke sehr wenig von dem Zeug (zwei oder drei Tassen pro Woche in der Regel), dann aber wie gesagt den Harten Stoff, sprich nen doppelten Espresso aus dem Abteilungs-Jura-Vollautomat dem man vorher noch per Rädchen sagen kann er soll doch bitte ne Bohne zwei mehr mahlen als normal. 

Zu Hause hab ich so ne Nespresso-Maschine um zumindest die Chance zu haben etwaigem besuch ne Tasse anzubieten. So ne 10er Stange Kazaar hält aber wenn keiner kommt nen Monat oder zwei. 
Das Kapselzeug ist eigentlich nicht so mein Ding aber wenn man nur alle 8 Tage mal nen Kaffee macht sind se schlichtweg praktisch.


----------



## Amon (20. Januar 2015)

Naja, jetzt gerade trinke ich Automaten Plörre weil ich auf der Arbeit bin, aber zu Hause werden die Bohnen frisch gemahlen und dann per Hand aufgegossen. Besser geht Kaffee nicht! Wenn ich die alle immer sehe mit ihrem neu modischen Dreck da wie Latte Dingsbums kommt mir die Wurst!


----------



## crae (20. Januar 2015)

Entweder schwarz oder einen vanille Cappu^^ ...Aber nicht wirklich oft, vielleicht einen Kaffe die Woche.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Januar 2015)

Meine Frau hat auch ne Nespresso, der ist meine Maschine eindeutig zu aufwändig... 

Mit 2-3 Tassen pro Woche komm ich nicht hin. Morgens im Geschäft eine Tasse aus der FP und nachmittags/abends wenn ich daheim bin kommen noch 2-4 doppelte Espressi dazu (doppelte deswegen, weil der Aufwand für einen halben Schluck ein wenig übertrieben ist - ein Ganzer sollte es schon sein ). Wochenends je nach Lust und Laune trink ich dann schonmal nen halben Liter Espresso am Tag.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Januar 2015)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> nach Lust und Laune trink ich dann schonmal nen halben Liter Espresso am Tag.



Wenn ich das tue liege ich mit aufgerissenen Augen zappelnd am Boden, Blutdruck 200/160 und 150 Puls. 

Nein ernsthaft... ich hab keine Ahnung ab wann und ob überhaupt Koffein schädlich ist aber meiste nicht das issn bissl viel?^^


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Januar 2015)

Koffein hat keine Auswirkungen auf mich, weder Puls, noch Blutdruck oder sonst was reagiert. Ich kann auch ne Kanne Kaffee trinken und dann ins Bett und wunderbar schlafen. Alles kein Problem.

Abgesehen davon gibts haufig Leute, die jeden Tag locker na Kanne Kaffee trinken und nicht bloß am WE...


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Januar 2015)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> (Wenn jemand nen Tipp zu ner Akkumühle hat, dann immer her damit!)


Einfach eine normale Handmühle nehmen, die Kubel abmachen und dann nen Makita Akkuschrauber oben draufsetzen. Macht nen Kaffee süchtiger Kollege auch so.  Hat um ein vielfaches mehr Dampf als diese ganzen Akkumühlen. Wenn man oben nen altes Bit dranschweißt, kann man sogar im Akkuschrauber den Bithalter haben und dann bei Bedarf nur aufstecken.


...Kaffee für mich nur in Form von Kaffeeis oder Kaffeeschokolade.


----------



## Amon (20. Januar 2015)

Und zu diesen Leuten gehöre ich.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Einfach eine normale Handmühle nehmen, die Kubel abmachen und dann nen Makita Akkuschrauber oben draufsetzen.



Die Idee hatte ich auch schon, bloß eben, dass ich keine Makita Geräte kaufen würde - passt gar nicht in meinen ausufernden blauen Bosch Fuhrpark nebst den vorhandenen Akkus...

Vlt. Probiere ich das man aus. Hab ja u.a. diesen (GSR Mx2Drive Professional Akku-Schrauber Bohrschrauber | Bosch Professional) Akkuschrauber. So einen könnte ich ja nochmal anschaffen und im Geschäft unter den Schreibtisch legen, der ist schön handlich. Meine großen wären deutlich zuviel des Guten - mal sehen...


----------



## theoturtle (20. Januar 2015)

Ich trinke regelmässig 1 - 3 Tassen "Automaten-Plörre" auf der Arbeit - süß+sahnig und kalt. Liegt daran, dass ich nach dem Kaffe holen immer erst so viel Arbeite dass das Zeug dann einfach die Temperatur nicht halten will ...
Zu Hause trinke ich persönlich lieber kalten Früchtetee ohne Zucker.
Ähmem... schätze jetz bin ich unten durch bei den Kaffee-Experten.
Den besten Kaffee hab ich bisher bei einem Freund aus Polen getrunken. Frisch gemahlene Bohnen inne Tasse und mit Heisswasser aufgegossen. Der Sud wurd dann mitgetrunken.
Man merkt - ich hab absolut keine Ahnung von Kaffee.


----------



## fctriesel (20. Januar 2015)

Ich trinke an der Arbeit immer eine Kanne Filterkaffee pro Tag.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Januar 2015)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Koffein hat keine Auswirkungen auf mich, weder Puls, noch Blutdruck oder sonst was reagiert. Ich kann auch ne Kanne Kaffee trinken und dann ins Bett und wunderbar schlafen. Alles kein Problem.



Es gibt sicherlich mehr als nur die eine "aufweckende" Wirkung von Koffein die auch noch (wie bei fast allen Drogen) durch langen, starken Konsum immer schwächer wird wenn die Person dagegen eine Toleranz entwickelt. Wie gesagt ich kenne mich nicht sehr gut da aus aber immerhin weiß ich dass es eine Krankheit namens Koffeinismus gibt die nicht allzu harmlos ist... das sind genau die Leute die jeden Tag kannenweise Kaffee saufen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Januar 2015)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die Idee hatte ich auch schon, bloß eben, dass ich keine Makita Geräte kaufen würde - passt gar nicht in meinen ausufernden blauen Bosch Fuhrpark nebst den vorhandenen Akkus...
> 
> Vlt. Probiere ich das man aus. Hab ja u.a. diesen (GSR Mx2Drive Professional Akku-Schrauber Bohrschrauber | Bosch Professional) Akkuschrauber. So einen könnte ich ja nochmal anschaffen und im Geschäft unter den Schreibtisch legen, der ist schön handlich. Meine großen wären deutlich zuviel des Guten - mal sehen...


Makita ist auch blau! 

Wenn du schon so einen hast, dann kannst du das ja mal probieren. Wichtig ist halt das der genug Drehmoment aufbringt. Dieser Korkenzieheraufsatz, den es von Bosch gibt muss ich auch immer mit dem dicken Makita befeuern, das schafft der kleine Bosch Schrauber nicht, obwohl der mit dabei war.   Falls der Umbau erfolgreich war -> Bilder nicht vergessen!


----------



## Seabound (20. Januar 2015)

6 oder 7 Tassen Senseo. Pads von Aldi oder Lidl.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Januar 2015)

Nun, das Kaffee schädlich ist, ist jedenfalls ein sich hartnäckiges Gerücht, dass die vielen positiven Eigenschaften von Kaffee schlicht ignoriert. Dazu kommt, dass Espresso schlicht bekömmlicher ist als Brühkaffee und den trinke ich genau 1x am Tag...

Koffein hat noch nie, also auch als ich noch wenig Kaffee getrunken habe eine Wirkung auf mich gehabt, ich bekomme interessanterweise auch keine Kopfschmerzen wenn ich mal ein paar Tage keinen trinke (das hört man ja bei vielen Leuten). Wenn ich im Urlaub bin z.B. trinke ich meist 14 Tage gar keinen Kaffee, weil er mir vor Ort oder im Hotel nicht schmeckt - ohne irgendwelche Entzugserscheinungen. Gott sei dank habe ich das nicht, sonst müsste ich ggf. doch etwas trinken was ich gar nicht mag.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn du schon so einen hast, dann kannst du das ja mal probieren. Wichtig ist halt das der genug Drehmoment aufbringt. Dieser Korkenzieheraufsatz, den es von Bosch gibt muss ich auch immer mit dem dicken Makita befeuern, das schafft der kleine Bosch Schrauber nicht, obwohl der mit dabei war.  Falls der Umbau erfolgreich war -> Bilder nicht vergessen!



Das verlinkte Ding ist kein IXO! Die blaue Variante hat immerhin 10Nm, dass ist schon ganz ordentlich und dürfte mehr als genug sein um ne Kaffeemühle zu betreiben. Wichtig ist, nicht zu schnell laufen zu lassen, sonst erhitzt sich das Mahlgut und das Aroma geht flöten. Ich schau mal ob ich an so ne Mühle zu Versuchszwecken dran komme.


----------



## Seabound (20. Januar 2015)

Ich glaub, ich bin schon abhängig. Ich bekomm auf jeden Fall Kopfschmerzen ohne.


----------



## nfsgame (20. Januar 2015)

Auffer Arbeit haben wir ne Nespresso im Büro stehen. Da gibts dann durchaus auch mal ne ordentlcihe "Dosis" Kaffee am Tag. Zuhause komme ich ohne aus...


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (20. Januar 2015)

Ha......zu dem Theman kann ich auch was sagen.
Trinke eigentlich nur Latte macciato (siehe auch mein Profil, bezüglich der richtigen aussprache^^
Wir haben hier ein Cafe, wo ich 1-2 die Woche reingehe, dort gibt es wunderbaren macc.. Allerdings muss man so ein bissel Coffein vertragen, weil nur von befleckter Milch, kann da nicht wirklich die Rede sein. Reaktion eines Kumpels zum ersten Mal trinken ging so: Er .....hmmm, sieht doch dunkler aus, und schmeckt auch ganz schön kräftig...., 30 sekunden später ............Bäääämmmm 
Eher nix für Leute, die darauf schon mal mit einer Bluthochdruckkrise reagieren..

Es gibt übrigens auch eine PCGH Gruppe zu dem Thema  :
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/groups/3-coffee-addicts.html


----------



## Beam39 (20. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVDOB9mby_w

Passt ganz gut zum Thema. 

Ich trinke ganz gern Kaffe, 1-2 Tassen am Tag, habe mich aber bisher noch nicht im Detail damit befasst , hatte ich aber vor.


----------



## beren2707 (20. Januar 2015)

Ohne Kaffee würde ich nicht überleben.  Ich trinke zum Frühstück eine Monstertasse (entspricht ca. vier normalen Tassen), gemahlen wird per Handmühle mit Keramikmahlwerk. Bin momentan auf der Suche nach einer guten/günstigen/dichten/stabilen Thermoskanne, denn die Plörre ausm Automaten in der Uni schmeckt widerlich und kostet mir angesichts dessen zu viel.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Januar 2015)

beren2707 schrieb:


> die Plörre ausm Automaten in der Uni schemckt widerlich und kostet mir angesichts dessen zu viel.



Das scheint da Programm zu sein. Der muss weder gut noch günstig sein, verkauft sich ja je nach Veranstaltung über die Kategorie "zwingend notwendig" 

Ich konnte das Zeug auch nie leiden und habs getrunken. Immerhin hielten diese FairTrade-Pappbecher das Zeug unfassbar lange heiß.


----------



## BertB (20. Januar 2015)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-d3ls72_Zl_M/UhnMRUAn8UI/AAAAAAAAAuI/_nPSNMY1PZU/s1600/IMG_6101.JPG
ich trink nen haufen von dem zeug, oder ähnliches

heißen, richtigen kaffe eher selten


----------



## raceandsound (20. Januar 2015)

da ich mir dachte, daß ich in meinem Alter vielleicht den Red Bull Konsum senken sollte (5-15 Dosen am Tag),
bin ich wieder auf den Geschmack des Kaffee´s gekommen.
Zu Hause steht seit kurzem eine Lattissima Pro und in der Firma eine Melitta Caffeo Barista TS.
Kaffeebohnen kommen aus diesem Hause:
ALT WIEN KAFFEE


----------



## Olstyle (20. Januar 2015)

Lustiger weise trinke ich Kaffee gerade im Urlaub und nicht im Alltag. In Italien gab es auch in den billigsten Hotels morgens top Espresso und beim Skifahren ist es manchmal einfach nötig. 
Einfach so ne Tasse Filterkaffee am Morgen auf halb nüchternen Magen dagegen macht mich so zwittrig als wär ich Alkoholiker auf kaltem Entzug.


----------



## Amon (20. Januar 2015)

Wenn ich morgens meinen Kaffee nicht bekomme kannste mich den ganzen Tag vergessen.


----------



## crae (21. Januar 2015)

5-15 Dosen? Das sind 1,25-3,75 Liter und 400-1200mg Koffein. Ne Tasse Kaffe hat 90-140mg (je nach Sorte usw.)...und selbst die hochdosierten Koffeintabletten haben "nur" 200mg.  Also kann ich dir so nicht so ganz glauben und wenn du sowas doch durchziehst - naja leben und leben lassen, aber das ist schon mehr als gesundheitsschädlich.


----------



## Zybba (21. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Einfach eine normale Handmühle nehmen, die Kubel abmachen und dann nen Makita Akkuschrauber oben draufsetzen. Macht nen Kaffee süchtiger Kollege auch so.[...]


Diese DIY-Lösungen sind echt die besten! 

Ich trink so gut wie keinen Kaffee, aber unter der Woche auf der Arbeit 1,5-4,5 liter koffeinhaltigen Tee täglich.
Also kann ich nicht wirklich mitreden. Allerdings werde ich den Thread hier mal beobachten.
Ich studiere gerne das Konsumverhalten anderer Leute. ^^

btw:
Wo ist Quantor? Den habe ich im Verdacht, kaffeesüchtig zu sein.
Allerdings vermute ich er ist eher Vernichter als Genießer.


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Januar 2015)

crae schrieb:


> Ne Tasse Kaffe hat 90-140mg (je nach Sorte usw.)...



Espresso hat sogar noch signifikant weniger!

Gesundheitsschädlich wirds ab ca. 1g / Tag dauerhaft, egal ob man das mit Kaffee, Tee (der hat noch weniger), Schokolade (so viel kann keiner essen) oder eben flüssige Gummibärchen (allein der Gedanke ) zu sich nimmt.


----------



## keinnick (22. Januar 2015)

Ich trinke morgens 1-2 Tassen (schwarz ohne Milch und Zucker) aus dem Nespresso-Teil, am Wochenende können es auch mal 3-4 werden. Schmeckt nicht überragend aber kann man trinken. 

Über den Tag trinke ich dann eigentlich keinen Kaffee mehr. Im Gegensatz zu meinem Kollegen. Der trinkt pro Stunde eine Tasse Kaffee und der kann auch nicht mehr ohne. Der hat in seinem Schreibtisch auch seinen eigenen Bohnenvorrat für den Fall dass sie im Büro mal ausgehen.


----------



## raceandsound (22. Januar 2015)

crae schrieb:


> 5-15 Dosen? Das sind 1,25-3,75 Liter und 400-1200mg Koffein. Ne Tasse Kaffe hat 90-140mg (je nach Sorte usw.)...und selbst die hochdosierten Koffeintabletten haben "nur" 200mg.  Also kann ich dir so nicht so ganz glauben und wenn du sowas doch durchziehst - naja leben und leben lassen, aber das ist schon mehr als gesundheitsschädlich.



Musst du auch nicht...
Knapp 15 Jahre lang war das mein Durchschnitt, dafür keinen Tropfen Alkohol, seit einem Jahr rauchfrei und jetzt halt 2-3 Dosen am Tag...


----------



## Kusanar (22. Januar 2015)

Die Frage aller Fragen bezüglich Kaffee hat noch keiner gestellt:

Robusta   oder    Arabica   ???


Bei mir persönlich geht ohne Kaffee am Morgen gar nix. Vor der ersten Tasse selbstdosierten Cappucino geht da nichts. Kaffee selbst kommt von einer dicken, fetten Jura-Maschine hier auf Arbeit. Böhnchen sind UTZ-certified und Fair-Trade-BIO-Greenlabel-Blakeks aus keine Ahnung woher, immerhin steht mal Robusta als Sorte drauf. Gibt sicher besseres Zeugs aber, hey, gratis ist gratis.


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (22. Januar 2015)

Ich bin was Kaffee anbelangt nicht so anspruchsvoll. Haben hier auf Arbeit eine Pad-Maschine und da trink ich gemütlich meine 1-2 Tassen Arabica-Robusta-Mischung von Penny am Morgen und dann kann der Tag beginnen.

Aber so ein selbst gemahlener ist schon was sehr feines


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (22. Januar 2015)

Empfehlen von den gemahlenen Sorten kann ich Café Intención von Darboven. Schmeckt schön würzig und kräftig.
Tja, Arabica oder Robusta ?...hmmm, finde beide haben ihre Berechtigung,  mag Robusta, aber seit 2 Jahren fast nur Arabica..


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Januar 2015)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Die Frage aller Fragen bezüglich Kaffee hat noch keiner gestellt:
> 
> Robusta   oder    Arabica   ???



Die Frage stellt sich nicht wirklich wenn man sich mit der Thematik beschäftigt weil das ein Vergleich Äpfel mit Birnen ist! Arabica ist eine Sorte, Robusta ist eine Unterart mit zig Sorten. 
Da gibts haufenweise Robusta Sorten zu entdecken, die alle möglichen Geschmacksrichtungen abdecken. Ein Qualitätskriterium nach dem Motto Arabica gut, Robusta minderwertig gibt es definitiv nicht. Für Espresso muss man z.B. bedenken, dass Arabicaröstungen ziemlich wenig Crema erzeugen, da gibts ganz andere Sachen. Deswegen wird Espressoröstungen gerne Robusta zugemischt oder eben auch reine Robustaespressos angeboten.
Wer sich mal an sortenreine Röstungen verschiedener Robustas probieren will, dem sei www.coffee-store.de empfohlen. Dort wird auch die genaue Herkunft angegeben und auch die Aufbereitung, die ja über den Geschmack mit entscheidet. 

Zu guter Letzt spielt natürlich auch die Röstung mit rein. Da sind die "Großen" Anbieter alle am schwächsten, weil da auf Menge und Marge produziert wird und die Bohnen lieblos totgeröstet werden.

Supermarktkaffee ist daher mMn komplett für die Tonne! Wen es interessiert, der findet haufenweise Klein- und Kleinströster mit z.T. hochinteressanten Kaffees. Neben dem oben genannten Coffee-store sei hier mal exemplarisch das Cafe Fausto in M (Indian Monsooned Malabar... unbedingt probieren!) und die Speicherstadtrösterei in HH genannt. Wer google bedienen kann findet aber zig weitere Anbieter im Netz, oft sogar in der unmittelbaren Nähe, so dass man da auch mal hin kann und vorher probieren oder sich auch mal was ansehen... Ich probiere seit Jahren verschiedene Kaffees aus und glaube nicht, dass ich mich komplett durch alle Anbieter durchtrinken kann so viele gibt es!


----------



## crae (22. Januar 2015)

@raceandsound: Aber bitte nicht als persönlichen Angriff sehen, also ich will die keinesfalls einen Lügner nennen. Nur manchmal verschätzt man sich, aber ich glaubs dir durchaus. Ich hab damit eher gemeint, ich kanns nicht fassen, weil das ja extrem viel ist. Obwohl gemessen an dem Konsum vieler auch nicht mehr so viel...Wieso trinkt man eigentlich soviel Energy/Kaffe bzw. nimmt so viel Koffein zu sich? Also ist nicht als Vorwurf gedacht, einfach aus Interessse.


----------



## raceandsound (22. Januar 2015)

Keine Sorge, hab ich auch nicht so aufgefasst!
Ich kann es dir bei bestem Willen nicht sagen...Jugendliche Dummheit?
Es hat einfach geschmeckt...
Ich brauch da auch nicht flunkern, ist ja nicht unbedingt etwas, womit man angibt.
Im Gegenteil, da mein Sohnemann jetzt in ein Alter kommt, wo Sucht, 
gepaart mit Gruppenzwang und anderen Dingen, durchaus ein Thema sein kann, 
habe ich mit später Erkenntnis das Rauchen aufgegeben und den Konsum doch auf 2-3 Dosen täglich eingeschränkt.

Aber das soll hier nicht das Thema sein, hier geht es um den guten alten Kaffee in all seinen Varianten.^^


----------



## Beam39 (22. Januar 2015)

Es gibt durchaus Leute die soviel Kaffee/ Energy trinken. Mein (Box)Trainer hat früher auch gut 10 Dosen gesoffen. Manchmal mehr manchmal weniger. Bei ihm wars immer so ein "So, jetzt ne Dose damit ich zu mir komme". Ist wohl irgendwann einfach Gewohnheit geworden.

Viel härter finde ich aber Leute die dieses Monsterzeug in diesen 10l Dosen wegkippen können, einfach abartig.

Dann lieber nen halben Liter ordentlichen Kaffee am Tag, da hat man wenigstens was von.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (22. Januar 2015)

Bin nicht so der Kaffee-Onkel, ich mag den nur, wenn er mit ner ordentlichen Portion Milch verdünnt ist ^^ Nennt sich dann Cappuccino oder Latte Macciato oder normaler Aufbrühkaffee mit ner halben Flasche Saliter Kaffeesahne drin 
Morgens zum Frühstück bevorzuge ich immer noch Kakao 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es gibt sicherlich mehr als nur die eine "aufweckende" Wirkung von Koffein die auch noch (wie bei fast allen Drogen) durch langen, starken Konsum immer schwächer wird wenn die Person dagegen eine Toleranz entwickelt. Wie gesagt ich kenne mich nicht sehr gut da aus aber immerhin weiß ich, dass es eine Krankheit namens Koffeinismus gibt die nicht allzu harmlos ist... das sind genau die Leute die jeden Tag kannenweise Kaffee saufen.


Irgendwie kommt mir das bekannt vor, nur nicht von Koffein, sondern von Nikotin verursacht


----------



## Kusanar (23. Januar 2015)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die Frage stellt sich nicht wirklich wenn man sich mit der Thematik beschäftigt weil das ein Vergleich Äpfel mit Birnen ist! Arabica ist eine Sorte, Robusta ist eine Unterart mit zig Sorten.



Arabica und Robusta sind beides eigene Pflanzenarten und nicht nur Kaffeesorten. Insgesamt gibt es weit über 100 unterschiedliche Arten, die zwei sind aber die, die am häufigsten für Kaffee verwendet werden. In den meisten Läden bekommt man vermutlich Robusta oder Robusta mit einem kleineren Anteil Arabica gemischt, wie du schon angemerkt hast.

Ein Kumpel von mir ist seit mittlerweile 11 Jahren Barista und hat sich schon durch die unterschiedlichsten Kaffeearten und -mischungen durchgekostet, und das ein oder andere Mal darf ich dann auch bei ihm im Kaffee probekosten. Den Hauptunterschied zwischen den verschiedenen Arabicas und Robustas merkt man aber schon sehr gut. Robusta ist eher kräftiger, bitterer im Geschmack, wohingegen der Arabica fast schon eine fruchtige Note aufweist. Mir jedenfalls schmecken die Arabicas besser, egal wo sie geerntet wurden.

Was man wohl eher weniger rausschmecken wird, ist der höhere Koffeininhalt im Robusta 

P.S.: So im nachhinein betrachtet etwas zu viel Klugscheißerei... war definitiv nicht so gemeint, sorry wenn es so rübergekommen ist.

P.P.S.: Ich trinke übrigens immer meinen Kaffee, wenn ich das Radar betrachte. JEDER WEISS DAS!


----------



## Kuhprah (1. Februar 2015)

Da ich quasi direkt neben dem Werk wohne gibt's bei uns zu Haus Kaffee ausm Jura-Vollautomaten  Dazu gute Bohnen und das passt schon


----------



## Ruptet (1. Februar 2015)

Regelmäßige Kaffee trinker merken nichts,da sich ihr Körper schon ans Koffein gewöhnt hat.

Ich trinke auch selten einen und wenn dann schwarz, also den frisch gemahlenen direkt mit dem Wasser aufkochen, oder einen Espresso aus der nespresso 
Nespresso schmeckt mir ganz gut für nen Kapsel Kaffee


----------



## cdpferde (6. Februar 2015)

Ich sage immer Brasilianerinnen braun, genau die Farbe und genauso Süß 
Ja Nespresso finde ich auch ganz gut!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2015)

So ungefähr 1,5 l fließen so durch meinen Vergaser täglich. Einen Aufriss mit streicheln, nen Kuss und Handaufzucht mache ich eher nicht aber guten Pulverkaffee in der mittelpreisigen Kocheinheit reichen für meinen Kadaver. So Billigplörre trinke ich quasi nicht und auch nicht die Patronenware. Ich könnte mir aber die Bohnen selber Shreddern da ich noch im Besitz einer Mühle bin.
Ganz ohne Kaffee geht's bei mir nicht, da komme ich nicht gerade aus der Tür, da sind schon 2 - 3 größere Tassen so das Lebensminimum


----------



## stoepsel (31. März 2015)

So sieht es auch bei mir aus, Herr Doktor. 
Kaffee is was Feines. Haben ne stinknormale Maschine zu Hause, auf der Arbeit habe ich einen elektr. Espressokocher , wofür ich mir selbst die 8€/kg Bohnen schredder. 
Man und an kommt es mal vor, dass wir den Kaffee zu Hause in so einer Drückesiebglaskanne aufbrühen. Trinken tun wir immer den Penny Kaffee in der grünen Packung. Soll 100% Arabica sein und schmeckt auch erstaunlich gut, für 3€ das Pfund.


----------



## iTraxx (8. April 2015)

Unter der Woche 2-5 Tassen aber am We gibt's nichts geileres wie seinen 1/2 Liter bottich zu nehmen schönen Bohnenkaffe rein zu füllen und zu zocken [emoji16] [emoji106] [emoji7]


----------



## Wortakrobat (8. April 2015)

Unter 2 großen Tassen Espresse geht nix - Den Zombiemodus am morgen werd ich nur so los... Erster Gang in Richtung Keramik, zweiter zur Kaffeemaschine (die italienische Variante für den Herd - Espressokocher + Lavazza). 

Von dem Zeug ne große Tasse hinter und mein Tempo erhöht sich vom 95 jährigen Orientierungs- und Wehrlosen zum "Normalsterblichen"... Eine zweite Tasse hingegen führt leider nicht zu Superman - sondern nur zu hoher Sprachgeschwindigkeit, Herzrasen und Schweißausbrüchen... 

Abends ne Tasse davon und die halbe Nacht ist für mich gelaufen... kann das nciht nachvollziehen das es Menschen gibt auf die Kaffee keinen Effekt hat - da wirds mir gruselig....


----------



## Gysi1901 (8. April 2015)

Bei mir sind's meist vier Tassen Espresso am Tag. Nicht wegen des Koffeins (welches ich nicht spüre), sondern nur wegen des Geschmacks. Mehr als vier Tassen macht mein Magen leider oft nicht mit.
Damals, als ich im Rahmen des Fernstudiums ein bis zwei Mal die Woche  von 0 bis 3 Uhr Seminar hatte, hab ich's tatsächlich für meine Aufmerksamkeit gebraucht; es war eine Wissenschaft, den Konsum so auszutarieren, dass ich erst wach war und anschließend dennoch gut schlafen konnte.


----------



## Icedaft (8. April 2015)

1 Becher/Tasse je Arbeitsstunde plus 2 Tassen vor und 1 Tasse nach der Arbeit....


----------



## 442 (8. April 2015)

Schwarz oder mit viel Milch, hauptsache ich pendel zwischen den Extremen. 

Ich hab auch mal nichts gegen Automatenplörre, in meinem Alter ist der Gaumen da nicht wählerisch.
An der Uni steht aber ein Kaffeestand mit allem drum und dran (+ Verkäuferin ) - der ist es wirklich wert.


----------



## Uziflator (10. April 2015)

Kaffe


----------



## jamie (10. April 2015)

Trinken sehr selten Kaffee. Ein mal alle zwei Monate. Wenn, dann aus 'nem vernünftigen Vollautomaten; schwarz oder mit etwas Kakaopulver.


----------



## informatrixx (11. April 2015)

Habe eine Tassimo-Maschine mit Kapseln, da gibt es mehrere Getränke.

Kaffee trinke ich ganz selten.
Lieber mag ich Grüner-Tee, trinke gerne mal eine Tasse davon (lieber als Kaffee).


----------



## iTraxx (11. April 2015)

Kapseln geh'n bei mir gar nicht. Ich liebe kannen Kaffee den kann ich selbst dossieren. Außerdem sind die kapseln verdammt teuer


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. April 2015)

Naja wenn aber jemand nur wenig oder selten Kaffee trinkt kann man sich mit Pad oder Kapsel arrangieren. Bei mir natürlich nicht da dann wohl einen eigenen Alu Container bräuchte für die Leerung


----------



## iTraxx (12. April 2015)

Dann ja aber für mich würde si h das nicht lohnen in Meister weiße [emoji16]


----------



## marvinj (13. April 2015)

Desto eher es  dem Wochenende zugeht, desto mehr Tassen verputze ich.
Bin 19, und bin irgendwie auf den Geschmack gekommen und nun fast schon zur Gewohnheit geworden. Meist so 2-3 Tassen am Tag. Mit ganz wenig Milch dann, oder einen Espresso (auch wenn der sich anfühlt wie inner hohle Hand geschi*en).
sonst schön Filterkaffee, manchmal auch bisschen Sahen drauf. Wenns schnell gehen soll, hab ich noch eine Senseo-Maschine.
aber ich versuche auf meinen Konsum zu achten, und ihn so gering wie möglich zu halten und das Koffein bestmöglich auszunutzen.

Aber hauptsache: KAFFEE


----------



## Körschgen (13. April 2015)

Komme auch so auf meine 2 Tassen am Tag.
Mal weniger oder gar nix, mal mehr( je nachdem woran ich gerade so arbeite).

Die Bohnen kaufe ich meist bei nem Händler hier bei mir in der Nähe, manchmal auch im Biomarkt ne Espressomischung(ganze Bohne Arabica/Robusta Mischung).
Das ganze wird dann je nach gewünschter Menge durch die kleine Trösser Mokka Mühle oder die große PeDe Mùhle gejagt. Alles von Hand versteht sich, man will sich das ganze ja auch verdienen...
Danach in der Bialetti (versch. Größen) auf Gas.
Möchte mir jetzt im Sommer wieder eine einfache Siebträgermaschine kaufen... Mal sehen was es wird...
Gruß Knitterhemd


----------



## DaywalkerEH (13. April 2015)

Haben hier in der Abteilung eine Nespresso Maschine. 
Trinke also fast nur noch Espresso, mittlerweile sogar ohne Zucker. 3-5 pro Tag


----------



## RyzA (16. Oktober 2018)

Ich trinke am liebsten Kaffee frisch aufgebrüht im Keramikfilter. Noch so wie man es von Oma kennt.
Automatenkaffee schmeckt mir meistens nicht.
Kaffee trinke ich immer mit Milch&Zucker, sonst ist der mir zu stark.
Am Tag ungefähr 4-6 Tassen. Zwischendurch auch mal ein Latte oder Capuccino.
Abends nur bis 19 Uhr, sonst kann ich später schlecht einschlafen.


----------



## labernet (16. Oktober 2018)

max 3 tassen am tag, morgens selbst aufgebrüht, dann morgens auf der arbeit von ner 5k+ Maschine (mahlen->brühen) und mittags noch eine tasse.

und ich mein immer, dass das schon fast zu viel ist O.o


----------



## RyzA (16. Oktober 2018)

Zu Hause trinken ich aufgebrühten. Auf der Arbeit nur aus der Kantine frisch gekochten. 
Ausn Automaten nur Capuccino.

Apropos Kaffee und nicht schlafen können: kenne jemanden der zieht sich Abends noch ne ganze Kanne rein und legt sich danach normal schlafen.


----------



## muadib (26. Oktober 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich trinke am liebsten Kaffee frisch aufgebrüht im Keramikfilter. Noch so wie man es von Oma kennt.
> Automatenkaffee schmeckt mir meistens nicht.
> Kaffee trinke ich immer mit Milch&Zucker, sonst ist der mir zu stark.
> Am Tag ungefähr 4-6 Tassen. Zwischendurch auch mal ein Latte oder Capuccino.
> Abends nur bis 19 Uhr, sonst kann ich später schlecht einschlafen.



Ich mache Milch und Zucker nur rein, wenn der Kaffee nicht schmeckt. Richtig guter Kaffee braucht das meiner Meinung nach nicht. Ich habe mal bei Starbucks für einen Wucherpreis einen reinen Kaffee bestellt, der ohne Milch und Zucker ungenießbar war.

Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach dem perfekten Kaffee. Ich hatte mal eine Sorte die war perfekt. Allein schon bei der Zubereitung war der Geruch ein Erlebnis und der Geschmack stand dem in nichts nach. Nur leider schmeckte er irgendwann nicht mehr. Vermutlich war das nur eine spezielle Ernte die so gut war, da ich weiterhin dieselbe Sorte gekauft habe.


----------



## HagenStein87 (27. Oktober 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn ich das tue liege ich mit aufgerissenen Augen zappelnd am Boden, Blutdruck 200/160 und 150 Puls.
> 
> Nein ernsthaft... ich hab keine Ahnung ab wann und ob überhaupt Koffein schädlich ist aber meiste nicht das issn bissl viel?^^



Die letale Dosis liegt  bei ungefähr 10g reinen koffein...

Aber schon bei Energy Drinks im Ausland (zb Norwegen) schmecken diese mit mehr als hier zulässigen 320mg/100ml zu bitter...


----------



## tdi-fan (27. Oktober 2018)

muadib schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach dem perfekten Kaffee. Ich hatte mal eine Sorte die war perfekt. Allein schon bei der Zubereitung war der Geruch ein Erlebnis und der Geschmack stand dem in nichts nach. Nur leider schmeckte er irgendwann nicht mehr. Vermutlich war das nur eine spezielle Ernte die so gut war, da ich weiterhin dieselbe Sorte gekauft habe.



Geh doch mal ins nächste Fachgeschäft und lass dich beraten, sonst suchste ewig.

--

Ich nutze zuhause, nachdem ich sämtliche Automaten, Filtermaschinen oder Kapselautomaten durch habe eine French Press und dazu einen Kaffee einer Norddeutschen Rösterei.

Aufm Hof, also Arbeit, gibts Filterkaffee, keine Ahnung welcher. Schmeckt vermutlich, weil von Mutti


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2018)

muadib schrieb:


> Ich mache Milch und Zucker nur rein, wenn der Kaffee nicht schmeckt. Richtig guter Kaffee braucht das meiner Meinung nach nicht. Ich habe mal bei Starbucks für einen Wucherpreis einen reinen Kaffee bestellt, der ohne Milch und Zucker ungenießbar war.


Kaffee schwarz ist mir zu bitter. Den kriege ich nicht runter.


----------



## P2063 (27. Oktober 2018)

Nespresso Kazaar > *


----------



## Olstyle (27. Oktober 2018)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Aufm Hof, also Arbeit, gibts Filterkaffee, keine Ahnung welcher. Schmeckt vermutlich, weil von Mutti


Meine Mutti ist Programmiererin der alten Schule. DEN Filterkaffee vertragen weder ich noch mein Vater  .


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Oktober 2018)

HagenStein87 schrieb:


> Die letale Dosis liegt  bei ungefähr 10g reinen koffein...



Bei einer Einmaleinnahme, ja.
Das macht aber keine Aussage drüber wie gesund es ist, jeden Tag ein halbes Gramm einzuschmeißen (was schon sehr viel ist).


----------



## chaotium (27. Oktober 2018)

Okey ich bin schön länger hier, aber den Tread habe ich nicht gefunden 

Also ich trinke 2-3 mal am Tag Kaffee. Morgens auf dem Weg zu Arbeit und Abends wenn ich daheim bin.
Kaffee trinke ich nur noch beim McDonalds (ja seit unserer das Italienische Modell hat) oder beim Italiener. Zudem liebe ich den Klassischen Filter Kaffee.


----------



## muadib (27. Oktober 2018)

labernet schrieb:


> max 3 tassen am tag, morgens selbst aufgebrüht, dann morgens auf der arbeit von ner 5k+ Maschine (mahlen->brühen) und mittags noch eine tasse.
> 
> und ich mein immer, dass das schon fast zu viel ist O.o



Es gab mal Zeiten zu denen habe ich den Kaffee benutzt, um die Koffeintabletten runterzuspülen. Als ich dann mal zwei Tage kein Koffein zu mir genommen habe, bin ich nachts mit üblen Kopfschmerzen aufgewacht und musste mir mit zitternden Händen um 2 Uhr morgens einen Kaffee kochen, um weiterschlafen zu können. Da war mir klar, dass ich offenbar ein wenig abhängig bin.

Mit dem Koffein scheint es wie mit diversen anderen Drogen zu sein. Die körperlichen Entzugserscheinungen verschwinden zwar nach einigen Tagen/Wochen, aber das Verlangen nach Koffein bleibt ein Leben lang.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (27. Oktober 2018)

Hm... ich habe früher zur Bundeswehrzeit (SaZ 4), wenn es mal wieder viel "Büroarbeit" gab schon mal eine Kanne (12 Tassen) alleine getrunken pro Tag. 

Jetzt ist mein Kaffeeverbrauch stark gesunken auf etwa zwei bis fünf Tassen pro Monat. Das ich ein  Verlangen spüre täglich Koffein zu mir nehmen zu müssen trotz meinem früheren Konsum, kann ich verneinen und sogar angebotenen Kaffee dankbar ablehnen.


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2018)

muadib schrieb:


> Mit dem Koffein scheint es wie mit diversen anderen Drogen zu sein. Die körperlichen Entzugserscheinungen verschwinden zwar nach einigen Tagen/Wochen, aber das Verlangen nach Koffein bleibt ein Leben lang.


Das ist das sogenannte "Suchtgedächtnis".  Wenn man abstinent lebt wird man immer mal wieder dran erinnert. Egal welche Substanzen.


----------

